# Partage de fichier OS X/XP



## le_golio (16 Juillet 2004)

Voila je voudrais effectuer un partage de fichier entre mon ibook et mon pc

Mon reseau est en wifi

Mon systeme sur l ibook et 10.3.4 et sur le pc, c (Windows) XP Pro

La connection internet fonctionne via un routeur

Le type de disque sur l ibook est celui de base a l installation de panther (mac os etendue je crois, je suis pas sur)

Et sur le pc, c du NTFS

Maintenant comment faire pour partager des fichier mais avant tout creer le reseau entre eux

Faut il mettre une partition sur chaque machine en FAT32 avant tout (est obligatoire, parce que je sais que les mac detecte le FAT32 et que XP le detecte aussi)

Et derniere question, comment faire pour utiliser a distance l imprimante qui est relié au pc par le reseau (comment faire le partage d imprimante, mais est ce possible aussi)

Voila je vous remercie


----------



## Harlequin (16 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,



> Faut il mettre une partition sur chaque machine en FAT32 avant tout (est obligatoire, parce que je sais que les mac detecte le FAT32 et que XP le detecte aussi)


 Non pas besoin. Tu restes en NTFS sur le PC et laisses le Mac tel quel.

 Maintenant tu dis que tu veux partager tes fichiers entre ton PC et ton Mac via routeur + connexion Internet, c'est ça ? Je n'ai pas trop compris si tu voulais de l'aide pour la mise en réseau ou pas.

 Bref, voici un lien qui t'expliquera comment partager des fichiers entre OSX et XP, mais également comment imprimer sur un PC à partir de OSX (ton cas quoi):
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/

  Par contre si tu veux plus d'aide pour la mise en réseau fais nous signe


----------



## le_golio (16 Juillet 2004)

le partage internet est deja fait et ca fonctionne
la c est pour partager des fichier
je te remercie en tt cas


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Côté Mac, dans "Préférences Système - Partage", tu active le partage de fichiers Windows. Et côté PC, il suffit de partager un dossier, clique droit sur le dossier à partager, puis partager.

Sur le Mac, si tu cliques sur "Réseau", il devrait te proposer ton XP. Lorsque ton XP te demande l'authentification, tu donnes le nom et le pass d'un utilisateur créée sur le XP. Et Si tu fais l'inverse, connexion depuis ton PC, tu donne le nom et le pass d'un utilisateur sur OS X.


----------

